# eigener Javabrowser - Problem mit Skripten



## masmin (19. März 2005)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit einem kleinen Problem. Ich will mir sowas wie einen Mini-Webbrowser basteln. Das einfache anzeigen lassen von HTML-Seiten ist auch gar kein Problem (mit Hilfe von JEditorPane usw.). Auch die Hyperlinks alle klickbar anzeigen zu lassen macht keine Schwierigkeiten. Problematischer wirds erst, wenn es um Skripte geht, z.b. das Einloggen über ein PHP-Skript auf einer Website. Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, dass das funktioniert.
Was muß man dabei beachten oder zusätzlich implementieren damit sowas funktioniert? Oder ist vielleicht das JEditorPane für sowas gar nicht die richtige Komponente?
Es gibt ja auch einige "professionelle" Webbrowser, welche zu 100% in Java programmiert wurden. Benutzen diese andere Komponenten als ein JEditorPane um Webseiten anzuzeigen (immerhin sehen die Seiten nicht wirklich super im JEditorPane aus und in diesen Webbrowsern schon)?

Für Hilfe oder ein paar Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar. Im Forum hab ich dazu leider nichts genaues gefunden.

Grüße
masmin


----------



## teppi (19. März 2005)

Naja, wenn es so einfach wäre einen Webbrowser zu basteln, würde es wohl einige mehr als die 4 oder 5 einigermaßen etablierten Programme geben ... 

Das JEditorPane stellt vielleicht den HTML Code einigermaßen dar, aber ich denke nicht, dass es sowas wie CSS bspw. unterstützt ? Wenn doch, lass ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren .. 

Weiterhin werden verschiedene Variablen bei einem PHP Script von Seite zu Seite über den Browser übertragen .. Dieses Verhalten müsstest du implementieren ... Wobei es beispielsweise schon mal den Unterschied zwischen POST und GET Variablen gibt .. Dann gibts noch so Sachen wie JavaScript oder ActiveX .. von Flash und Co will ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu erzählen  ...

Ich würde mich vielleicht darauf beschränken einen HTML Viewer zu basteln, wobei ich mir, wie gesagt, nicht sicher bin,ob das mit den CSS Eigenschaften funktioniert .. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## masmin (19. März 2005)

Ui, an Variablenübergaben hab ich nun gar nicht gedacht. Da siehts mit meinem mangelnden Wissen über PHP ja echt schlecht aus das hinzubekommen   . Sachen wie Flash, ActiveX oder JavaScript müssen nicht unbedingt in dem Minibrowser funktionieren. Mir geht es wirklich nur um PHP-Skripte, welche korrekt ausgeführt werden können.


----------



## teppi (19. März 2005)

Achja .. dann gibts ja auch noch sowas wie Cookies und Sessionvariablen  ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2005)

Jetzt macht den armen Kerl doch nicht verrueckt. 
Ich denke es ist erstmal wichtig grundlegend die Darstellung von HTML hinzukriegen, optimalerweise natuerlich mit CSS. Wenn's mit CSS nicht geht, dann eben ohne. Der Lynx kann auch kein CSS, und nichtmal Bilder. 
Danach kommen dann solche Sachen wie POST und GET, und auch Cookies (Sessions sind ja eigentlich auch nix anderes).
Da waere es vielleicht moeglich mal in den SourceCode eines OpenSource-Browsers (Konqueror, Mozilla, Firefox) zu schauen um zu sehen wie das da gemacht wird.
Halt nach dem Prinzip: Lesen, verstehen, neu implementieren.


----------



## masmin (19. März 2005)

Hm, hatte mir das irgendwie einfacher vorgestellt :suspekt: Für das Variablen übergeben und übernehmen muß es ja sowas wie einheitliche Methoden geben (wenn's nicht so wäre würde ein Browser ja auf den vielen verschiedenen Webseiten mit den ganzen Skripten gar nicht klar kommen, oder?). Wo kann man sich mal über sowas belesen bzw. nach was müßte ich suchen um überhaupt die Problematik erstmal zu verstehen? Wie gesagt, es geht wirklich nur um das Umgehen mit PHP-Skripten, kein JavaSkript, Flash, ActiveX oder sonst was.

edit: @reptiler - ich hab mir mal die Sourcen vom HotJavaBrowser angesehen, aber das sind soviele Klassen - da ist es wirklich schwer rauszufinden, welche für was genau zuständig ist (manchmal steht ja sogar kaum bis fast gar nichts in so einer Klasse und manchmal platzen sie fast vor lauter Sourcecode). Wie ich schon schrieb wäre es wohl am Besten erstmal die Problematik zu verstehen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2005)

Da PHP serverseitig ausgefuehrt wird denke ich wird es reichen wenn Du POST, GET und die Sache mit den Cookies implementierst. Dann sollte es mit PHP eigentlich keine Probleme geben, da mir im Moment sonst nichts einfaellt wo PHP "direkt" mit dem Browser interagiert.


----------



## masmin (19. März 2005)

Ok, ich werde mich mal damit beschäftigen. Für weitere Tipps bin ich natürlich offen, da so eine Implementierung wahrscheinlich alles andere als leicht sein wird (vermute ich einfach mal)

Trotzdem schonmal danke für eure Hilfe   Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens worüber ich mir weiter den Kopf zerbrechen kann


----------



## masmin (20. März 2005)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand mal kurz erklären wie das mit den Cookies und Seite aufrufen läuft? Also wann wird das Cookie empfangen, gesendet, Seite aufgerufen und angezeigt usw. Etwas detailreicher wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht  z.B.:

Connection herstellen
Cookie empfangen
Seite aufrufen/anzeigen
Cookie senden
?

Mir ist der genaue Ablauf irgendwie gar nicht klar


----------



## teppi (20. März 2005)

HTTP Session Management

Vielleicht hilfts ..

Ich hab ja gesagt, dass es nich trivial is


----------



## masmin (20. März 2005)

Oha, das ist wirklich sehr ausführlich, hilft mir aber nicht unbedingt weiter. Ich wollte wissen wie es mit dem Ablauf aussieht, wenn ich eine Seite aufrufe. Wann muß ich das Cookie speichern, wann die Seite für mich sichtbar machen usw. Wie müßte meine Java-Klasse quasi gestrikt sein, damits funktioniert? Eine grobe Erklärung reicht mir da schon. Mein Problem ist nämlich, dass ich gar nicht weiß wann ich das Cookie überhaupt anlegen muß usw.


----------

